# New TT RS order



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

Finally placed our order yesterday, Sepang Blue, Leather interior, Tech pkg, Heated seats, titanium pkg and carbon fiber mirrors. We went back and forth between Ibis white, Suzuka Gray and Sepang blue, we like them all but in the end we decided on Sepang blue. Dealer doesn't have a eta yet but the guess is maybe June. If anybody here has Sports exhaust and replaced the secondary cats with the Milltek bypass pipes, I would like to hear your how you like it


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

DaveTT said:


> If anybody here has Sports exhaust and replaced the secondary cats with the Milltek bypass pipes, I would like to hear your how you like it


I love it.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I love it too, but it's not for everyone. Domm and I have also done the flapper mod so we both have drone between 1800-2200 RPM. But it sounds pretty awesome otherwise. 

If I was a total dick, I'd get the non-res Milltek racing pipes. Those things sound REALLY good 

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> I love it too, but it's not for everyone. Domm and I have also done the flapper mod so we both have drone between 1800-2200 RPM. But it sounds pretty awesome otherwise.
> 
> If I was a total dick, I'd get the non-res Milltek racing pipes. Those things sound REALLY good
> 
> - Jeremy -


I love drone. It's very relaxing. 

To get rid of the resonators, I think you need to also replace the muffler, right? I guess you could just take it to an exhaust specialist and have them cut out, and repleced with stainless steel pipe. 

I'd love to hear that. My wife would kill me. The dog loves my exhaust. She can go get a toy before I even pull into the driveway.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

No need to remove the muffler to get rid of the resonators. They're upstream a bit just before the Y-section. This pic has stock on the left and Milltek on the right.


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

I don't mind drone at all. I've got secondary cat delete and HKS exhaust on my GT-R and it sets off car alarms in the parking garage if I don't go ez. If I read this correctly, the Milltek secondary cat delete pipe would bolt up to the Audi Sports exhaust?


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

- Jeremy - said:


> I love it too, but it's not for everyone. Domm and I have also done the flapper mod so we both have drone between 1800-2200 RPM. But it sounds pretty awesome otherwise.
> 
> If I was a total dick, I'd get the non-res Milltek racing pipes. Those things sound REALLY good
> 
> - Jeremy -


Jeremy,
you have any sound clips of your exhaust mods?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> No need to remove the muffler to get rid of the resonators. They're upstream a bit just before the Y-section. This pic has stock on the left and Milltek on the right.


Right, but it requires cutting and welding...not plug 'n play.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Funny, if you look closely at that picture you can see the upgraded springs and the Haldex Race controller on the right. I've look at that pic many times before and never noticed.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

DaveTT said:


> Jeremy,
> you have any sound clips of your exhaust mods?


Not yet. I ordered a suction cup mount for my camera. I should be able to post something up in a couple of weeks. Sorry for the delay!

- Jeremy -


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

DrDomm said:


> I love it.


DrD I plan on the milltek cat delete "straight pipes' being installed Saturday after next when I get the REVO flash. Both to be administered at Don Istook's shop for the REVO Flashing Days promo.

Would you please elaborate a bit more on the before/after. I am assuming the flapper mod has a bit to do with the dog getting an advanced warning of your pending arrival.

Secondly, have you tracked the TT-RS yet and if so, how did you feel about it all?

I actually did this last weekend (A track virgin) and was greatly impressed but, alas, the driver was not fully learned on taking advantage of the car's full potential. I will be going again in March, so I hopefully will progress soon.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

LongviewTx said:


> DrD I plan on the milltek cat delete "straight pipes' being installed Saturday after next when I get the REVO flash. Both to be administered at Don Istook's shop for the REVO Flashing Days promo.
> 
> Would you please elaborate a bit more on the before/after. I am assuming the flapper mod has a bit to do with the dog getting an advanced warning of your pending arrival.
> 
> ...


Did he tell you the software was definitely going to be available? Just a few days ago, he told me he "hoped it would be ready for release in a week or so."


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Negative. I am sure he is being optimistic. I'll drive 2.5 hours from Longview to Fort Worth to do this. But, we have time to approve final distribution. I'm keeping the fingers crossed, too.

But, he sure likes the beta version he is driving now.

I am cautiously optimistic for the Feb 18th date.


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

Can you post up a video after your Milltek cat delete? Can't wait to see how that sounds :laugh:


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

*AWE Tuning TT RS SwitchPath Exhaust*

I've watched this video over and over and I really like this system, great sound and I like the button to switch back and forth without going into Sport mode. I'm really tempted to drop the Sports Exhaust from my order and just go with the AWE one. By the time my car arrives( June?) the AWE system should be available


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

LongviewTx said:


> Negative. I am sure he is being optimistic. I'll drive 2.5 hours from Longview to Fort Worth to do this. But, we have time to approve final distribution. I'm keeping the fingers crossed, too.
> 
> But, he sure likes the beta version he is driving now.
> 
> I am cautiously optimistic for the Feb 18th date.


I told him I wouldn't be able to make that date but would be willing to drive up to do it sometime. Honestly, I suspect Revo and APR will both have very similar parameters, and there is a nearby shop to me that is a dealer for both. Whomever comes to market first will probably get my business, and depending on what else I want to do at the same time, I could either stay home or drive a bit to get it.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

LongviewTx said:


> DrD I plan on the milltek cat delete "straight pipes' being installed Saturday after next when I get the REVO flash. Both to be administered at Don Istook's shop for the REVO Flashing Days promo.
> 
> Would you please elaborate a bit more on the before/after. I am assuming the flapper mod has a bit to do with the dog getting an advanced warning of your pending arrival.
> 
> ...


I did the flapper mod, but isn't this really the same as having it in S mode all the time?

The difference with the Milltek pipes? Basically louder, and a little more "burble". And you hear it when idling. The sound is very nice, and under load it just makes it hard to take your foot off the accelerator. Seriously.

Have not tracked the RS. I bought a Spec Miata, and will race that this year. I won't have the time or money to track the RS. That's a shame. I'd love to take it "out for a spin"...but doing a 2-day school is a bit much. I could always change my mind, though.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

DaveTT said:


> Can you post up a video after your Milltek cat delete? Can't wait to see how that sounds :laugh:


With my iPhone...right now...


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> With my iPhone...right now...


Exhaust sounds great, thanks for posting. Can't wait till I get my car


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

DrDomm said:


> The sound is very nice, and under load it just makes it hard to take your foot off the accelerator. *Seriously.*


that's the type of elaboration I was hoping for!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

DaveTT said:


> I've watched this video over and over and I really like this system, great sound and I like the button to switch back and forth without going into Sport mode. I'm really tempted to drop the Sports Exhaust from my order and just go with the AWE one. By the time my car arrives( June?) the AWE system should be available


As you probably know, that is my car and the exhaust sounds awesome and performs flawlessly. The way it transitions from touring to track mode on boost matches your driving style to a tee. It is soooooo much better in person than in the video too.:thumbup:


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

Black BeauTTy said:


> As you probably know, that is my car and the exhaust sounds awesome and performs flawlessly. The way it transitions from touring to track mode on boost matches your driving style to a tee. It is soooooo much better in person than in the video too.:thumbup:


 No, I didn't realize it was your car... It sounds so nice, You still have the main cats right? Just the secondary cats deleted?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

DaveTT said:


> No, I didn't realize it was your car... It sounds so nice, You still have the main cats right? Just the secondary cats deleted?


Yes, I am running the secondary delete pipes and the AWE Switchpath exhaust. It is so addictive, I just can't keep my foot out of it! The car is back in their hands for additional goodies as we speak! Boing!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Ok very short clip of mine in a parking garage. This is standard exhaust, flapper mod and Milltek cat-bypass pipes.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Not fair to record in a parking garage


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> Not fair to record in a parking garage


 Yes, not fair!!! but sounds great, thanks


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

If I did that in track mode, I'd break the mic! :laugh:


----------



## ThatVdub (May 28, 2010)

TTRS,


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

a momento from last weekends track school.


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

LongviewTx said:


> a momento from last weekends track school.


nice shot, anymore ?


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)




----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


>


sick shot!

looks alomst eactly what I'm going to get! Apologies to all for being sceptical of Sepang Blue... I saw it in person and WOW.


Longview, what's up with the side mirrors? Dont all RS's come with CF mirrors when you order Titanium Pack?


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

YYC Dubber said:


> Longview, what's up with the side mirrors? Dont all RS's come with CF mirrors when you order Titanium Pack?


no, CF side views are a $1900 stand alone option. I wanted 'em bad but couldn't resolve the cost.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


> no, CF side views are a $1900 stand alone option. I wanted 'em bad but couldn't resolve the cost.


hmmm must be differences in the Canada/US packages... In Canada its all bundled together, costing waaaay too much money..... $4000!

Most of the dealers ordered cars decked out...leading to a shortage of allocation up here... many have the Ti Pack and so its a hard pill to swallow when you just want a nice Sepang or Daytona Car...


----------

